# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Pintinhas Brancas nos Vidros (vivas)

## luismadeira

Boas, tenho o meu reef montado à 4 anos e nunca tinha visto isto no aquário, são pintinhas brancas nos vidros (centenas delas).

São tão pequenas que a mesmo na foto não sei se dá para perceber o que são.

Até ao dia de hoje nem tinha reparado que estavam vivas. Provavelmente vieram na água da TPA de 400 litros de água do mar (cabo raso), que fiz à uma semana.



foto1.jpg

Cumps

Luís Madeira

----------


## helder_Zulmiro

Boas, eu ja tive 2 cenas parecidas mas nao da para ver pelas fotos, tenta fazer uma macro, se possivel com um tripe. uma das vezes era a bichada que estava no areao que subiu, visto ter falhado um pouco com o tpa, e agora antes de trocar de aqua tinha centenas de pintas brancas que ao ver ao perto eram caracois minusculos.. espero ter ajuda-do

----------


## luismadeira

Já tentei a macro e não melhorou, isto tem meio milímetro e mexe-se depressa demais para ser um caracol. Já pensei que fossem pulgas de água bebés.

abraço

----------

